# Consumers need wake-up call about potential dangers of flour By Cookson Beecher on Aug 12, 2019 02:0



## daveomak.fs (Aug 12, 2019)

* Consumers need wake-up call about potential dangers of flour*
By Cookson Beecher on Aug 12, 2019 02:05 am She’s in the kitchen happily making some chocolate chip cookies. Happy because her family loves them but also happy because she loves nibbling on some of the raw cookie dough. It’s something she’s done ever since she was old enough to start baking. When a friend advises her that the flour in raw cookie dough...  Continue Reading


----------



## radio (Aug 12, 2019)

Interesting and informative read! Thanks for posting


----------

